# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Mjesečnica bez ovulacije, sljedeća - nije došla... još.

## BabyBoom

Pozdrav svima.
Moja situacija je ovakva. Nakon poroda dobila sam samo jednu mengu, prošlog mjeseca, tačnije 10.09. Dan prije toga sam bila na UZ, gin je rekao da nema ovulacije. Na lijevom jajniku su bila dva folikula, 5mm i 6mm. Dakle, menga koja je sutradan nastupila je bila bez ovulacije. 
Interesira me kad je mogla nastupiti O, odnosno kad su folikuli mogli dovoljno da narastu. Imala sam jako bolne dojke proteklih dana, mislila sam da je pms, ali menga nije došla. 
Molim pomoć. Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## grom

Ja sam imala nekoliko menstruacija (i sve popratne pojave) i sve bez ovulacije. To je kažu normalna pojava vezana uz dojenje. Možda da provjeriš razinu progesterona pa da znaš što možeš (ili ne možeš  :Smile:  ) očekivati. U Breyeru sam to obavila za 5 minuta.

----------

